# Gmail/Outlook



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

I hope this is the right forum for this.
Just recently (About a week ago) I started having problems sending emails from my G-mail client (Outlook). I'd draft an email, click send and it would go to the outbox and stay there.
Also it takes forever to download pictures and photos. Some won't download at all. If I use G-mail direct there's no hassles.
I can't recall doing anything different or any noticeable soft/hardware issues.
I tried reloading Outlook and reconfiguring the pop/imap system to no avail.
It just happened out of the blue.
I run W8.1 on a Toshiba L50. All other set ups seem to be working fine.

Hope there's a simple fix.
Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you getting MS Office updates or is your copy too old?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Have you tried using System Restore to return your computer to a previous working state?

Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap Search. (If you're using a mouse, point to the upper-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer down, and then click Search.)

Type *Control Panel* in the search box, and tap or click "Control Panel".

Type in *Recovery* in the Control Panel search box, and then tap or click "Recovery".

Tap or click "Open System Restore", and then follow the instructions.


----------



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello Corday,
I don't have Office and have never seen the need. As a matter of fact I've wiped any remnants of it from my drive. Surely that can't be a reason for a recent email bug?
Please feel free to correct a novice.

Hello SpywareDr,
I'll give it a shot. 
Thanks.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

1) Microsoft's "Outlook" email client is part of Microsoft Office.

2) You're welcome. Hopefully that'll solve the problem.

Note that when you're done doing the System Restore, run *Windows Update* > *Check for updates* to make sure Windows has the latest updates.


----------



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thankyou both for your input.
Appreciated.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A little confusion here. Since you don't have Outlook, did you mean Outlook.com.


----------



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello Corday,
I didn't mean to come across as a smart alec before.
I have had Outlook as a stand alone email client for years.
As I don't have Office, I couldn't see the correlation.
So, the dot com makes it different than the Office version? Once again, excuse my ignorance.
Does it mean that I must manually upgrade the product each time a new version is released? Otherwise I end up with glitches like the ones I've described.
If that's the case, then I presume problem solved?

Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you sign into a screen from a URL like this: https://login.live.com/login.srf?wa...16&id=292841&CBCXT=out&fl=wld&cobrandid=90015 then you have Outlook.com.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

And with Microsoft's Outlook client, you can click *Help* > *About*... to see which version you have, etc.


----------



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thankyou guys.
I will try what you have both come up with because curiosity overcomes me.
However since contacting you I've gone to Firefox Thunderbird which at the moment seems to be doing the job. 
I'll let you know. Thanks again.


----------

